# What Can Be Safely Removed From Sense?



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been running AOSP since it was available on the TBolt (I'm weirdly lucky and havent really had any issues). I was wanting to play around a bit so I flashed SOAB, and I have to say it runs nice, but damn, Sense is loaded down with a whole lot of shit that I'll never use. I know some of you are de-sensing roms so I was wondering if anyone had a list of Sense elements that can be safely removed?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

darkmatter said:


> I have been running AOSP since it was available on the TBolt (I'm weirdly lucky and havent really had any issues). I was wanting to play around a bit so I flashed SOAB, and I have to say it runs nice, but damn, Sense is loaded down with a whole lot of shit that I'll never use. I know some of you are de-sensing roms so I was wondering if anyone had a list of Sense elements that can be safely removed?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Every user is different depending on what you use


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

First off, not to be "That Guy" but you are in the wrong section. Second, like the above poster said, it depends on what you use. When I personally run Sense ROM's I use an alternate launcher so I can therefor remove the HTC launcher plus all of the HTC widgets. That right there cuts it down a lot. I also use Widgetlocker so on sense 3.0 ROM's I can remove the extra lockscreen's (Such as stocks, weather, etc). I use Twitter so I don't need Tweet or whatever it is called, and so on. I could sit here all day telling you different things that you can remove but as long as you read what you are deleting you should be able to tell for yourself.

Finally, try not to remove anything that has Google in the name unless you know it is okay to remove.


----------



## DGP (Oct 3, 2011)

I think this is a great topic, but obviously It's in the wrong section. It could help a lot of people to make a list of what can be safely removed, and so on. Like others mentioned, it depends on you. I delete a lot that I have no use for.


----------



## Nimbus79 (Sep 17, 2011)

darkmatter said:


> I have been running AOSP since it was available on the TBolt (I'm weirdly lucky and havent really had any issues). I was wanting to play around a bit so I flashed SOAB, and I have to say it runs nice, but damn, Sense is loaded down with a whole lot of shit that I'll never use. I know some of you are de-sensing roms so I was wondering if anyone had a list of Sense elements that can be safely removed?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I had a list of stuff I remove I'll try and find it for you. It applies to the BAMF Forever series if that makes any difference. I also go an extra step of unzipping the ROM after downloading it and removing the apps there then re-zipping and flashing. That way the system isn't looking for stuff I removed because it never existed in the first place. Never had a problem doing this yet and I find it runs a little more lean that way.

Like dstu03 said.. all depends on what you use and don't use. we all have different tastes


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Thunderbolt: Apps that are safe to remove once rooted (and how to put them back!) - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com http://bit.ly/tDYABk

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Google the app "App Quarintine" and profit


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Any body know of hand if removing the original music (green whole note) app would break headphone jack. After I put the google music cloud app on my phone I deleted all my downloaded music to save space and inadvertently removed the app. Now my headphones dont work or even show up in task bar.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

It wont I use music mod so I disable the music app in any rom I run using that app I suggested, no issues

But if your running a sense rom with "beats" it just disables a few things.....but I've noticed on eternity that the beats only kicks in on the default music player when the screen is on so it shouldn't even bother it then.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> It wont I use music mod so I disable the music app in any rom I run using that app I suggested, no issues
> 
> But if your running a sense rom with "beats" it just disables a few things.....but I've noticed on eternity that the beats only kicks in on the default music player when the screen is on so it shouldn't even bother it then.


man I wonder what the hell it could be. Cuz even if the headphones are bad the phone should still recognize if somethings plugged in right?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Indeed it should, have you tried different roms? and is it only on that specific one, if its on multiple its gotta be a hardware problem.

(Mine recognizes a Aux cord w/o an output occasionally but only for a second then it goes away till there is output. lmao, which I thought was a problem by itself )


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Indeed it should, have you tried different roms? and is it only on that specific one, if its on multiple its gotta be a hardware problem.
> 
> (Mine recognizes a Aux cord w/o an output occasionally but only for a second then it goes away till there is output. lmao, which I thought was a problem by itself )


yeah it started on liquids 3.1 so I restored back to cm7 and same thing. Ive been one of the lucky ones so far with my bolt and refuse to send it in just to get someone elses p.o.s. "refurbished" phone.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Verizon refurbs actually aren't half bad. But last one I got was a CPO Galaxy tab all my phones go through best buy.

But I recommend you try flashing a sense rom, then if still nothing keep all your backups and unroot (if you have to re-root they'll be there waiting for ya) and see if it still does it, if it does I suggest talking to Vzw about getting a replacement

But tbh I'm only assuming it to be a hardware issue, it might be something else I don't know. Hell, it could be dust in it lmao


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Last sense ROM I ran was gingersense 1.4 with sense 3.0 installed but got bored after a while 3d is cool but the only good thing about sense is the widgets. Other than that sense doesn't touch my phone


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Verizon refurbs actually aren't half bad. But last one I got was a CPO Galaxy tab all my phones go through best buy.
> 
> But I recommend you try flashing a sense rom, then if still nothing keep all your backups and unroot (if you have to re-root they'll be there waiting for ya) and see if it still does it, if it does I suggest talking to Vzw about getting a replacement
> 
> But tbh I'm only assuming it to be a hardware issue, it might be something else I don't know. Hell, it could be dust in it lmao


Ha got it. Just giggled a little bit. I think it my reducer. My headphones are a little smaller than the 1.5 so I had to get an adapter for it. Nice ha ha. Social d while I wait patiently for ics. Edit_ I mean jiggled not giggled


----------



## Nimbus79 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply folks.. as promised here's my stuff removed from the rom *prior to flashing*

Just remember .. these are my settings and stuff I never use you may have more or less than this list. It's a starting point though...


----------



## reyztec (Aug 11, 2011)

I removed 43 apps from a sense 3.5 rom a while back. Everything else seemed to work fine.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

*Shamelessly Safe* (My 605.5 with every sense element removed that i consider to be non integral, most stable nonsense I've done yet)


----------

